# Crysis



## Maga1212 (19. Juli 2009)

Hi,

also ich hab ja gehört das crysis gut is also hab ichs mir gekauft...

grafik n1 gameplay n1 alles super aber

ich habs jeden tag 1 stunde gespielt und nach 3 tagen hatte ichs durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin bisschen enttäuscht...

was meint ihr ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

naja, dass crysis top grafik, etc hat, aber sehr kurzweilig ist, war doch bekannt.
ausser öfters durchspielen hätte ich da auch keinen dauerhaften spielspaß erwartet


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> grafik n1 *gameplay n1* alles super aber


Du findest echt, dass Gameplay von Crysis nr. 1? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du findest echt, dass Gameplay von Crysis nr. 1? oO


sosnt würde er es wohl nicht schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du findest echt, dass Gameplay von Crysis nr. 1? oO



Ich finds geil. Keine Ahnung was Du daran auszusetzen hast.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich finds geil. Keine Ahnung was Du daran auszusetzen hast.


0815 Shooter mit Cheatanzug...
öhem ja, verdammt geiles Gameplay... besonders die Ki ist streckenweise so erbärmlich


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 0815 Shooter mit Cheatanzug...
> öhem ja, verdammt geiles Gameplay... besonders die Ki ist streckenweise so erbärmlich



Ja sry, aber Hitman ist ja nun auch keine Pracht an KI.^^


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 0815 Shooter mit Cheatanzug...
> öhem ja, verdammt geiles Gameplay... besonders die Ki ist streckenweise so erbärmlich


Der Anzug hat aber ne Idee, und man kann damit verschiedene Taktiken fahren...

Find ICH n1 ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Der Anzug hat aber ne Idee, und man kann damit verschiedene Taktiken fahren...
> 
> Find ICH n1 ;D



Echt mal ... Crysis ist ein Spiel, bei dem man sich den Content selber schaffen muss.

In Stealth an den Gegner, auf Volle Stärke und dann totboxen - Saulustig. xD


----------



## pampam (19. Juli 2009)

Dann spielt es doch alle mal auf Delta. Dann braucht man wirklich Taktik, um es durch zu spielen. Crysis ist, finde ich, eines der besten Spiele überhaupt.


----------



## Maga1212 (19. Juli 2009)

naja morgen auch crysis wars durchspielen ;D

bin erstmal schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bye 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (19. Juli 2009)

Crysis Wars ist doch der Multiplayermodus von Warhead, oder?


----------



## Xondor (19. Juli 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> naja morgen auch crysis wars durchspielen ;D



ist crysis wars nicht der multiplayer part?
du meinst wahrscheinlich warhead^^


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Dann spielt es doch alle mal auf Delta. Dann braucht man wirklich Taktik, um es durch zu spielen. Crysis ist, finde ich, eines der besten Spiele überhaupt.


Oh ja, da hast wirklich ne Herausforderung. Da ist nichts mehr mit reinlaufen und hoffen das es gut geht, da muss man wirklich planen. Und stimmt, Crysis ist einfach hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ja sry, aber Hitman ist ja nun auch keine Pracht an KI.^^


Hab ich das gesagt? Dafür ist es auch kein 0815 Shooter



Falathrim schrieb:


> Der Anzug hat aber ne Idee, und man kann damit verschiedene Taktiken fahren...
> 
> Find ICH n1 ;D


Ja und er ist Cheat zugleich. Besonders der Stealth Modus ist sehr stark übertrieben. Zudem ist das Spiel ein reiner 0815 Shooter mit wieder mal Insel Setting ...


----------



## Meriane (19. Juli 2009)

Stimmt im Stealth-Modus ist selbst Delta leicht. Trotzdem finde ich das Gameplay auch gut


----------



## EspCap (19. Juli 2009)

Irgendwann musst auch aus dem Stealth raus, schon allein weil er nicht ewig hält und man nicht drin schiessen kann... ich glaube du hast das noch nie auf Delta durchgespielt, oder?


----------



## Meriane (19. Juli 2009)

Meinst du mich? doch hab ich.
Also ich habs so gemacht: Mit Stealth an einen Gegner ran, ihn schnell getötet, weggerannt in irgendeine Ecke, wo man wenigstens kurz nicht getroffen wird. Dann sofort wieder in Stealth und in Sicherheit rennen. Und so weiter...


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (19. Juli 2009)

wie so den so schwer delta ist einfach!

/God mod on
alle ab schlachten
/god mod off 

xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Juli 2009)

Das einzige was mich stört ist es das so kurz ist ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juli 2009)

Ich konnte dem Anzug, dem Setting und den Aliens gar nichts abgewinnen und mag es dementsprechend nicht.


----------



## Thront (20. Juli 2009)

ich finds immer genial, wenn spiele auch ne story haben. am besten ne richtig gute! bei crysis gibt es eine richtig schlechte. 

das ist mir dann nichtmal die geilste grafik der welt wert.


----------



## glacios (20. Juli 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> ich finds immer genial, wenn spiele auch ne story haben. am besten ne richtig gute! bei crysis gibt es eine richtig schlechte.
> 
> das ist mir dann nichtmal die geilste grafik der welt wert.


Schwätzer...
Die Story ist zwar abgegriffen, aber alles andere als schlecht. Besonders die Story-Inszenierung ist fantatstisch.
Da gibts Shooter mit weit schlechterer Story (COD4 zb).

Crysis ist definitv der beste Shooter der letzten Jahre!


----------



## Falathrim (20. Juli 2009)

glacios schrieb:


> Crysis ist definitv der beste Shooter der letzten Jahre!


Bioshock > CoD4 > Crysis

Und CoD4 HAT mehr Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumindest mehr sinnvolle


----------



## glacios (20. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Bioshock > CoD4 > Crysis
> 
> Und CoD4 HAT mehr Story
> 
> ...


Looooool COD4......na klar.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bioshock war ja wohl der magerste, überbewertetste Teil, den ich jemals spielen musste.
Typischer dummer Konsolenshooter, der auf pseudophilosophisch macht und dabei ein billiges, niemals-sterben-können Gameplay deklariert mit Bonbon-Grafik und Plastik-KI.

Ich hoffe Nomad kommt herabgestiegen und straft dich mit einem invisible Rundhouse-Kick für diese Blasphemie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juli 2009)

Ich finde CoD4 auch besser als Crysis aber Bioshock fande ich einfach abgründig schlecht


----------



## glacios (20. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich finde CoD4 auch besser als Crysis aber Bioshock fande ich einfach abgründig schlecht


Ok das kann ich verstehen. CoD4 ist ja auch ein sehr guter Shooter, hat mir auch gut getaugt. Aber es war so schnell vorbei. Die fehlende Story, die Linearität und vor allem das unendliche Gegnerspawnen bis man nen bestimmten Trigger auslöst, haben mich immer wieder genervt. Deshalb für mich auch knapp hinter Crysis eizuordnen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juli 2009)

Was Bioshock angeht: ich habs seit 2 Wochen auf der Platte und mir nen Trailer angeguckt ... absolut keine Lust drauf. Werft Steine auf mich, aber das sieht so unglaublich ausgelutscht aus.
Bei Crysis hat mich die Grafik fastziniert, gespielt und siehe da, Gameplay macht Spass und Story hat auch was. Es ist keine "Boah, fett!"-Story, aber sie ist solide und rundet das Spiel ab.

Wie gesagt, ich hab Bioshock noch nicht gespielt, werde es vielleicht mal machen, wenn ich Lust bekomme. Ich versteife mich jetzt nicht darauf, dass Bioshock schlecht ist ... aber das Setting gibt mir einfach nichts.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Du hast verdammte 3 Tage gebraucht????

Nach dem 10ten Durchspielen hab ich nur noch 3 Stunden gebraucht XD

Speedrun ftw. da kann man immer seine eigenen Rekorde brechen das is echt herausfordernd vor allem 1mal gestorben kannstn Speedrun vergessen.

3 Std. auf normal auf Delta brauch ich länger :/


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Was Bioshock angeht: ich habs seit 2 Wochen auf der Platte und mir nen Trailer angeguckt ... absolut keine Lust drauf. Werft Steine auf mich, aber das sieht so unglaublich ausgelutscht aus.
> Bei Crysis hat mich die Grafik fastziniert, gespielt und siehe da, Gameplay macht Spass und Story hat auch was. Es ist keine "Boah, fett!"-Story, aber sie ist solide und rundet das Spiel ab.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich hab Bioshock noch nicht gespielt, werde es vielleicht mal machen, wenn ich Lust bekomme. Ich versteife mich jetzt nicht darauf, dass Bioshock schlecht ist ... aber das Setting gibt mir einfach nichts.


Woho Tonk recht haste würd ich sagen, ich find Crysis auch klasse klar ises nicht die absolut neueste Story aber hey dann nennt mir doch mal n Setting das wir noch NIE hatten.

Und zu COD4 ka was ihr dagegen habt guter Shooter der vor allem online sehr viel Spaß macht und auch langzeitmotivation bietet durch Erfolge und das Freischalten von Waffen etc.

Story is zwar auch nicht neu aber durchaus abwechslungsreich und packend.


----------



## Wowneuling (20. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Du hast verdammte 3 Tage gebraucht????
> 
> Nach dem 10ten Durchspielen hab ich nur noch 3 Stunden gebraucht XD
> 
> ...





Maga1212 schrieb:


> ich habs *jeden tag 1 stunde *gespielt und *nach 3 tagen hatte ichs durch  *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir ist klar, dass Textaufgaben schon in der Grundschule nicht jedermanns Sache waren. Aber bitte. Diese Textaufgabe ist doch nun wahrlich einfach.

Gerne formuliere ich es aber nochmals so um, wie man es aus der Grundschule kannte. Sogar mit Lösungsalternativen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Klein Maga hat sich ein Computerspiel gekauft. Dieses spielt sich drei Tage lang. Jeden Tag darf sie aber nur eine Stunde spielen.
Wie lange hat sie an dem Computerspiel nach drei Tagen gespielt?*

a) 3 Tage
b) 3 Stunden
c) dürfte ich ein Taschenrechner haben?


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> blabla



ja toll ich hab was überlesen -.-

freu dich und strick dir n schnitzel

edit: nun dürfte es zu eurer zufriedenheit sein lord Wowneuling
btw in deiner Sigi isn Rechtschreibfehler wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## Wowneuling (20. Juli 2009)

Bin weder schizophren, noch so dick, dass man mich im Plural ansprechen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (20. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Bin weder schizophren, noch so dick, dass man mich im Plural ansprechen muss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pluralis majestatis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terandolus (20. Juli 2009)

Gibts dazu nicht so ein Sandboxmode? Das macht bestimmt auch Spaß..Feuerwerk basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

glacios schrieb:


> Crysis ist definitv der beste Shooter der letzten Jahre!


Halt nein. Crysis ist eine Grafik - Demo mehr nicht. Eine Story die auf einen A4 Zettel passt und zudem nichtmal interessant ist...
Crysis hat nur tolle Grafik, mehr nicht.



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Bei Crysis hat mich die Grafik fastziniert, gespielt und siehe da, Gameplay macht Spass und Story hat auch was. Es ist keine "Boah, fett!"-Story, aber sie ist solide und rundet das Spiel ab.


Die Story ist hauchdünn in Crysis und Crytek kann einfach keine Storys verbauen. Siehe Far Cry schon, tolle Shooter aufmachung wegen der Grafik und Insel Setting aber Story? Tja pff, billig Story. Da gibt es bessere Shooter, die auch gut genug aussehen und die Story sehr gut verbauen.


----------



## Wowneuling (20. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Pluralis majestatis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kurzzeitig habe ich auch überlegt, ob er mich für seinen König hält. Doch dann ging ich doch eher von mangelnder Konzentration aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Kurzzeitig habe ich auf überlegt, ob er mich für seinen König hält. Doch dann ging ich doch eher von mangelnder Konzentration aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Euer Durchlaucht mögen bitte meinen editierten Beitrag lesen.


----------



## Wowneuling (20. Juli 2009)

Habe ich gelesen. Aber nun sprichst du mich mit einem Adelstitel an, aber hast deinen Satz in Singular geändert. Also ansich wieder falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber lassen wir das. Ist hier nicht das Thema. Und dass in meiner Signatur ein Rechtsschreibfehler drin ist, kann durchaus sein. Habe auch nirgends behauptet, dass ich perfekt deutsch schreibe oder du schlechtes _(bevor diese Diskussion hier beginnt)_. Im Gegenteil. Laut Schulnoten bin ich gerade mal befriedigend gewesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum du nun auf einmal auf meine Signatur bzw. meine Rechtschreibung anspringt, kann ich darum nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Solltest du aber ein Fehler gefunden habn, kannst du mir den gerne sagen. Dann werde ich diesen Fehler natürlich beseitigen.

Nur im Gegensatz zu vielen hier im Forum gebe ich mir Mühe und schreibe nicht des Schreibens willen. Außerdem setze ich lieber auf Qualität und weniger auf Quantität.


----------



## Maga1212 (20. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich stört ist es das so kurz ist ^^



jo mich nervts :<


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Halt nein. Crysis ist eine Grafik - Demo mehr nicht. Eine Story die auf einen A4 Zettel passt und zudem nichtmal interessant ist...
> Crysis hat nur tolle Grafik, mehr nicht.
> 
> 
> Die Story ist hauchdünn in Crysis und Crytek kann einfach keine Storys verbauen. Siehe Far Cry schon, tolle Shooter aufmachung wegen der Grafik und Insel Setting aber Story? Tja pff, billig Story. Da gibt es bessere Shooter, die auch gut genug aussehen und die Story sehr gut verbauen.



Ich bitte dich...
Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, mehrheitlich aus dem RPG Bereich, kannst du JEDE verdammte Story in einem Spiel auf drei Zeilen zusammenschreiben -.-
Besonders bei den Call of Duty Teilen...


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich...
> Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, mehrheitlich aus dem RPG Bereich, kannst du JEDE verdammte Story in einem Spiel auf drei Zeilen zusammenschreiben -.-
> Besonders bei den Call of Duty Teilen...


Hab ich von Call of Duty gesprochen? Nein, es gibt einige andere Shooter die eine wesentlich(!) bessere Story haben als ein Crysis. Und auch spielerisch netter sind


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2009)

Ich habe Call of Duty nur erwähnt, weil es hier mehrmals genannt wurde...

Wie gesagt, bis auf WENIGE Ausnahmen sind alle Stories fad und langweilig und dienen nur dazu mehr Gegner zu produzieren...
Wer das nicht erkennt sollte vielleicht mal anfangen selbst was zu schreiben, dann merkt man schnell wo es wirklich "Story" gibt...


----------



## Thront (20. Juli 2009)

glacios schrieb:


> Schwätzer...
> Die Story ist zwar abgegriffen, aber alles andere als schlecht. Besonders die Story-Inszenierung ist fantatstisch.
> Da gibts Shooter mit weit schlechterer Story (COD4 zb).
> 
> Crysis ist definitv der beste Shooter der letzten Jahre!



"schwätzer" ... 

welche spiele hast du bis jetzt gespielt ? genug um vergleichen zu können ? aber gleich losbrüllen nicht wahr ..
ausserdem wer hat cod4 ins spiel gebracht ? der singleplayer von cod 4 ist nichts anderes als moorhuhnschießen mit realer grafik.  ausserdem find ich das setting echt bedenklich.




Razyl schrieb:


> Halt nein. Crysis ist eine Grafik - Demo mehr nicht. Eine Story die auf einen A4 Zettel passt und zudem nichtmal interessant ist...
> Crysis hat nur tolle Grafik, mehr nicht.
> 
> 
> Die Story ist hauchdünn in Crysis und Crytek kann einfach keine Storys verbauen. Siehe Far Cry schon, tolle Shooter aufmachung wegen der Grafik und Insel Setting aber Story? Tja pff, billig Story. Da gibt es bessere Shooter, die auch gut genug aussehen und die Story sehr gut verbauen.



seh ich genauso. 



Selor schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich...
> Bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, mehrheitlich aus dem RPG Bereich, kannst du JEDE verdammte Story in einem Spiel auf drei Zeilen zusammenschreiben -.-
> Besonders bei den Call of Duty Teilen...



was ? also das stimmt nicht
deus ex, half life, ganz besonders: mafia, metal gear (genial, wenn man viel nachforscht), max payne, bedingt hitman, bioshock (naja n bisschen überbewertet), gta 1,2,3,4, und und und 

und das is nur so die grobe ballerrichtung.

gerade im adventure-bereich gibts genialste storys (grim fandango, maniac mansion, oder edna bricht aus).
dann games wie fahrenheit, oder die ganze legacy of khain saga (spitze inszeniert). wer kennt noch wing commander ? genial! silent hill 1 (und "the room"), metroid prime

beyond good and evil (was freue ich mich auf den neuen teil !!!) minimalischtisch aber trozdem vorhanden: shadow of the colossus, ico, rogue galaxie, final fantasy (garanten für gute story, aber nich jedermans sache), dragon quest, 

kommende hammer-games: alan wake, star craft, metal gear sold: raiden ( das neue auf der psp zähl ich nicht- wer hat schon ne psp... schluchz ich nich..)

dann das ganze rp-zeug- gothic 1+2 (ink addon), baldurs gate (die internen diskussionen hehe), fallout 1, 2 bedingt auch 3 (bethesda is nich der über-story-klopper), planescape tornment und und und



also storys gibts wirklich gute. da macht das spielen auch spass!

ps: sry an alle spiele die ich vergessen habe ! keine absicht!


----------



## glacios (20. Juli 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> welche spiele hast du bis jetzt gespielt ? genug um vergleichen zu können ? aber gleich losbrüllen nicht wahr ..
> ausserdem wer hat cod4 ins spiel gebracht ? der singleplayer von cod 4 ist nichts anderes als moorhuhnschießen mit realer grafik.  ausserdem find ich das setting echt bedenklich.


Ich hab in den letzten 2-3 Jahren fast ALLE erschienen Shooter gespielt mit internationalem Wertungsdurchschnitt über 70% bzw zum Teil auch welche darunter, aber halt nur Shooter mit einer ansprechendem Aufmachung (soll heißen: kein Noname Ponyhof-Shooter).
Und ich denke da hab ich genug Vergleiche, um zu sagen, dass Crysis der beste war oder eben CoD4. Alle anderen waren nett-Mittelmaß.
Klar gabs vorher bessere (HL/HL2/SS/DE etc etc), aber darum gings ja auch nicht.

Ooooh das Setting bedenklich. Wenn dus nicht verkraftest, spiel Railroad-Simulator III. Immer diese Moralapostel.


----------



## Meriane (20. Juli 2009)

Kommt mal wieder runter.
Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Die einen legen halt mehr Wert auf Story, die anderen mehr auf Gameplay...
ich find Cod4 und Crysis fast gleich gut, aber kein Grund sich anzumachen ^^


----------



## glacios (20. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Halt nein. Crysis ist eine Grafik - Demo mehr nicht. Eine Story die auf einen A4 Zettel passt und zudem nichtmal interessant ist...
> Crysis hat nur tolle Grafik, mehr nicht.


Juhu, das alte Vorurteil. Naja solche Leute wie dich, für die früher immer alles besser war, gibts zur Genüge.
Crysis ist sicher nicht perfekt, aber macht verdammt Spaß, auch wegen der Grafik, na und?
Eine Grafikdemo würde keinen Spaß machen, weil man da nur zuschauen könnte.
Hmm ja, internationaler Schnitt von über 90% und das nur wegen der Grafik...ja ne is kla.
Gerade wegen dem Hype waren dutzende Mags vorher sowas von skeptisch und waren drauf und dran das Spiel zu verreißen, gerade die Amis, sehens nicht gerne, wenn ausländische (va deutsche) Spiele hochbewertet werden.
Ich bin kein Wertungsfetischist, aber fast alle Reviews die das Spiel in den Himmel loben als Lügner/Grafikhuren/Mitläufer zu bezeichenen ist doch etwas...weltfremd.


Razyl schrieb:


> Die Story ist hauchdünn in Crysis und Crytek kann einfach keine Storys verbauen. Siehe Far Cry schon, tolle Shooter aufmachung wegen der Grafik und Insel Setting aber Story? Tja pff, billig Story. Da gibt es bessere Shooter, die auch gut genug aussehen und die Story sehr gut verbauen.


Die Story kann nicht mit Genregrößen wie DE mithalten, aber sie erfüllt mehr als ihren Zweck, sogar so sehr, dass ich danach nicht mehr die Fortsetzung erwarten konnte, weil ich wissen wollte wieso. Ich steh eben auf Aliens.
Und vor allem: Die große Story steht ja erst noch bevor!


----------



## Razyl (20. Juli 2009)

glacios schrieb:


> Juhu, das alte Vorurteil. Naja solche Leute wie dich, für die früher immer alles besser war, gibts zur Genüge.
> Crysis ist sicher nicht perfekt, aber macht verdammt Spaß, auch wegen der Grafik, na und?
> Eine Grafikdemo würde keinen Spaß machen, weil man da nur zuschauen könnte.
> Hmm ja, internationaler Schnitt von über 90% und das nur wegen der Grafik...ja ne is kla.
> ...


Und? Von den 90 % Bewertungen, viele Prozente sind dafür allein für die Grafik? 60? 70?  
Sorry, aber Crysis war nichts anderes. Es war ein 0815 Shooter verpackt einer geilen Engine mit einer neuen Sache, den Anzug. Mehr war es nicht. Und ich habe nie behauptet, dass früher alles besser war. AUch heute gibt es einige gute Spiele die eine tolle Story haben wie z.B. Call of Juarez Bound in Blood...


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juli 2009)

Also bei Crysis sagt mir das Setting und das Aliengedöns überhauptnicht zu. Das die Grafik hammer ist und es deswegen Pluspunkte in Sachen Bewertung gab ist sicherlich verständlich
Aber dann doch so hohe überall? Sicher nicht. Es hat sicher ne gute Wertung verdient, aber so im 70%+ Bereich wäre angemessen imho


----------



## glacios (21. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Also bei Crysis sagt mir das Setting und das Aliengedöns überhauptnicht zu. Das die Grafik hammer ist und es deswegen Pluspunkte in Sachen Bewertung gab ist sicherlich verständlich
> Aber dann doch so hohe überall? Sicher nicht. Es hat sicher ne gute Wertung verdient, aber so im 70%+ Bereich wäre angemessen imho


Also 70%+ ist stark untertrieben. Heutzutage kriegt doch jede Gurke schon 85%+, siehe WoW (oha hat er das jetzt wirklich gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Hast dus denn schon gespielt? Ich denke nicht, also solltest du auch keine Wertung abgeben.
Hier siehst du, was es international so bekommen hat:
70 + 20


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juli 2009)

Ich habe es gespielt und meine Meinung ist halt 70%+ Die Bewertung von Magazinen / Seiten  ist nunmal NIE ohne eigene Vorliebe (Für SciFi zB.)
Der Ausdruck "Gurke" ist außerdem Ansichtssache, nur weil Dir WoW nicht gefällt heißt es nicht das es falsch oder überbewertet ist. 

Und behaupte bitte nicht das ich es nicht gespielt habe, Du hast aus zwei Sätzen geschlussfolgert und richtest dann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Juli 2009)

glacios schrieb:


> Also 70%+ ist stark untertrieben. Heutzutage kriegt doch jede Gurke schon 85%+, siehe WoW (oha hat er das jetzt wirklich gesagt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habe Crysis gespielt und fand es einfach als Shooter total mies und storymäßig war da eh nichts los. Es war nunmal ein 0815 Shooter.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: nun dürfte es zu eurer zufriedenheit sein lord Wowneuling
> btw in deiner Sigi isn Rechtschreibfehler wenn ich mich nicht täusche


du bist mir vielleicht ein Kugscheißer...


----------



## Meriane (21. Juli 2009)

glacios du solltest doch langsam merken dass man anderen nicht seine Meinung aufzwingen kann.


----------



## glacios (21. Juli 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> glacios du solltest doch langsam merken dass man anderen nicht seine Meinung aufzwingen kann.


Manches war halt früher doch besser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> du bist mir vielleicht ein Kugscheißer...


verdammt ich hab ihn doch nur freundlich darauf hingewiesen was wollt ihr alle von mir ? oO


----------



## Maladin (21. Juli 2009)

Hier ist dann mal Finito. 

/wink maladin


----------

